# Reading > Who Said That? >  Can somebody please explain the meaning of this quote to me?

## watchthesky30

Hi. I read this article and it said: "Only the foolish would dismiss these criticisms outright". Can somebody explain to me what that means?
Is he attacking the person who wrote the quote or what  :Confused: ?Thanks in advance  :Biggrin:

----------


## billl

It is (just a little) risky to suggest an answer without knowing more about the context in which that quote occurred, but you would normally be able to substitute a phrase like "A smart person would at least consider these criticisms" in place of the quote. 

He is just saying that the criticisms MIGHT be accurate, in some way, and that the situation is important enough for smart people to be careful about things and THINK ABOUT intelligent criticisms (like these ones).

----------


## pclover16

> It is (just a little) risky to suggest an answer without knowing more about the context in which that quote occurred, but you would normally be able to substitute a phrase like "A smart person would at least consider these criticisms" in place of the quote. 
> 
> He is just saying that the criticisms MIGHT be accurate, in some way, and that the situation is important enough for smart people to be careful about things and THINK ABOUT intelligent criticisms (like these ones).


like it

----------

